# XM Family plan



## George_F (Dec 25, 2002)

Is it official? I talked to XM yesterday and they didn't seem to no anything about it other than the press release.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I wish I knew, I just got my bill for all 4 of my receivers, $120. I am wondering if they get mad if I send them a check for $102.


----------



## George_F (Dec 25, 2002)

Scott, the way I now understand it is, you have to call XM and ask for the discount, otherwise you will be charged $9.99 for each additional radio, your just not automaticlly billed the $6.99.

Take it for what it's worth, a CSR told me this today.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Here's today's press release.

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/030410/dcth004_1.html

WASHINGTON, April 10 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- XM Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: XMSR - News) today announced the introduction of the XM Family Plan for XM subscribers with multiple XM radios. XM subscribers can receive a discounted rate of $6.99 per radio per month, a 30% savings off the regular $9.99 subscription rate.

"XM is already the most affordable satellite radio service available today and the only satellite radio service available as a home or portable product," said XM CEO and President Hugh Panero. "Our subscribers love XM and want it in as many locations as possible. Given the ever-expanding reach of XM outside the car with the Delphi SKYFi line of XM radios, this family discount plan will make it even easier for our loyal subscribers to enjoy XM radio everywhere."

XM subscribers can sign up for the discounted rate of $6.99 per radio per month for up to four additional XM radios by calling XM's Listener Care Center at 1-800-852-9696. This offer is available to subscribers that pay on a quarterly, semi-annual or annual billing basis using a credit card. Further details regarding the XM Family Plan can be found on the web at familyplan.xmradio.com.


----------

